# Raw Feeding Discussion



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

To all the raw feeders out there. What foods do you feed? What do you find goes down best? What krafty tips can you pass along to other raw feeders? Etc etc etc. 

For muscle meat I feed chicken wings, legs, breasts, lamb chops and legs, turkey legs and beef mince and steaks.

For organ meat I feed lamb liver, heart and kidneys and chicken livers. 

I find raw beef mince is brilliant for filling kongs.

Most of of the muscle meat I feed contain bones but when it's possible I also get knuckle bones.

I have found that lamb goes down best of all. They all love it and stools are perfect everytime so they get lamb the most out of all the meats.

While the pups will eat virtually any raw meat Milo can be quite picky and if he knows there's lamb defrosting he will refuse to eat chicken or turkey so I now have to be clever and not let him see the lamb come out the freezer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> To all the raw feeders out there. What foods do you feed? What do you find goes down best? What krafty tips can you pass along to other raw feeders? Etc etc etc.
> 
> For muscle meat I feed chicken wings, legs, breasts, lamb chops and legs, turkey legs and beef mince and steaks.
> 
> ...


why not stick to one type of raw meat!? and only change it for another meat one day of the week??? as to much chopping and changing does make them a picky eater !


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

mine love chicken its chicken over everything else they also love heart i give them whatever i can get at the time, and the frozen nuggets from the pets shops are good to but only as a treat cos my lot would need a whole bag each, they have it all in them veg, chick, liver and tripe all in a delish nugget ready eat


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

garryd said:


> why not stick to one type of raw meat!? and only change it for another meat one day of the week??? as to much chopping and changing does make them a picky eater !


Because on this diet you have to give them all these different meats so they get all the things they need from it.

Alan, do you give them fruit and vegatables too?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> Because on this diet you have to give them all these different meats so they get all the things they need from it.
> 
> Alan, do you give them fruit and vegatables too?


the thing is fade,when you give a dog to much veriaty ,it makes them fussy eaters ,i know as i made the same mistake with my old bull terrier "bully" ,i allways fed him lot of different things,this made him then only want what he liked


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> Because on this diet you have to give them all these different meats so they get all the things they need from it.


Agreed! It's no good feeding the same thing day after day as they get different nutrients from different animals and different body parts, a varied diet provides a more balanced diet in the long run! 



Fade to Grey said:


> Alan, do you give them fruit and vegatables too?


Yeah I do, I blend a whole load of whatever is in the fridge at the time and mix it with beef mince. Only feed veg about 2-3 times a week though. I also give natural pro-biotic yoghurt 3 times a week.

Do you feed all your dallies on raw then??


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I dont feed raw but I know you do have to give them a varied diet when feeding it. Garry you should look up barf/raw diet and see why they have to have all different meats in their diet


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> To all the raw feeders out there. What foods do you feed? What do you find goes down best? What krafty tips can you pass along to other raw feeders? Etc etc etc.
> 
> For muscle meat I feed chicken wings, legs, breasts, lamb chops and legs, turkey legs and beef mince and steaks.
> 
> ...


Hi, just an observing cat owner, but if we eat raw meat we run the risk of salmonella, is it not the same for dogs??


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> Hi, just an observing cat owner, but if we eat raw meat we run the risk of salmonella, is it not the same for dogs??


Yes, but to a far lesser degree! Dogs digestive system's aren't the same as ours and are much better equiped to kill off bacteria like salmonella.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yes, but to a far lesser degree! Dogs digestive system's aren't the same as ours and are much better equiped to kill off bacteria like salmonella.


Guess you gotta understand nutrition properly, and feed complete if not sure, good job your dogs got you


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> Guess you gotta understand nutrition properly, and feed complete if not sure, good job your dogs got you


Yeah you do have to understand nutrition and what you're doing but it's not hard once you've done the research and get into it. I spent hours researching before I started feeding raw and I still spend a few hours a week expanding my knowledge.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sounds like youve got your head screwed on, 
i admire your responsibility to research it properly, and not doin it just for the sake of e new trend,
personally, i give my cats dry food, and fresh steamed fish twice a week.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dont you have to freeze some meat first and then defrost it b4 you can feed it to them??


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> dont you have to freeze some meat first and then defrost it b4 you can feed it to them??


Not really, that's what I was told when I first started asking questions about it but it's actually "fresher the better".


----------



## SAKURA (Mar 20, 2008)

Both my cats and dogs prefer chicken above all else . I grind up fresh whole chickens with organs for them and then feed them meaty bones as well. They also eat rabbit, lamb, beef and occasionally fish. Their poo is always perfect but can get slightly more loose stools after fish.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yeah I do, I blend a whole load of whatever is in the fridge at the time and mix it with beef mince. Only feed veg about 2-3 times a week though. I also give natural pro-biotic yoghurt 3 times a week.
> 
> Do you feed all your dallies on raw then??


carol has been looking into it, I think she might start them on it gradually.
its better for them than all these foods with colourants and additives and all that crap.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

garryd said:


> the thing is fade,when you give a dog to much veriaty ,it makes them fussy eaters ,i know as i made the same mistake with my old bull terrier "bully" ,i allways fed him lot of different things,this made him then only want what he liked


This is true, Tess, the not beloved border collie p) used to have tripe at one point then she didn't eat the dry food anymore so now she doesn't have the tripe at all, well occasionally if one of the others is sick she might get their tripe but thats all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Neosporosis can be fatal as can other parasites. Neospora is a single cell protozoan parasite that invades the nervous system and many other tissues including organs, muscle and skin. 

Neospora infection is directly linked to feeding raw meat and results in progessive limb paralysis, as more and more of the nervous system is affected by invading parasites the symptoms progress from the brain down the spine and to vital organs and muscles which can leave the dog blind and paralised within days.

However Neospora can be passed to pups from a bitch in the womb proving that immunity is possible. There is also suggestion that antiprotozoal treatment is effective in combating Neospora.

You're right that freezing kills Neospora and I do freeze most of the meat I feed as it's not practical to feed fresh all the time. The risk of Neospora is highest in beef. But in all honesty I would feed fresh everyday if it was possible.

Another arguement is that a dogs immunity is heightened when feeding raw and the risk of infections is further reduced if you provide a well balanced raw diet.

Neospora is one of the many risks of feeding raw which is why you must do your research before feeding raw and be aware of all the risks and what symptoms to look out for. You have to remember there are thousands of raw feeders that have never ever had a problem, most cases of parasite infection are from people giving small amounts of raw meat to dogs primarily fed on commercial dog food.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ive ben useing the barf diet now for 4 years and have never had any problems, in fact before i started it my bitch was always at the vets with stomach problems, and yes i do feed fresh mince but not all the time as i have a large freezer and bulk buy, i personally think it is the best diet around it make so much sense


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

i have started giving cassie mince mixed in with her complete mixer she loves it


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Alan is this a game of spot the difference...


No just didn't want to confuse people so thought I better use the same phrase throughout.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I feed raw and 95% of the meat is frozen before hand as I get it delivered that way. They have much the same as Alan, they also get Holistic Wholebake mixer. I wouldnt ever go back to feeding complete - I think raw is more........................ natural shall we say


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

garryd said:


> why not stick to one type of raw meat!? and only change it for another meat one day of the week??? as to much chopping and changing does make them a picky eater !


I agree it can and does make a lot of dogs fussy eaters but feeding different meats also helps to avoid them developing allergies as well as providing a wider range of nutrients! 



Jo P said:


> I feed raw and 95% of the meat is frozen before hand as I get it delivered that way. They have much the same as Alan, they also get Holistic Wholebake mixer. I wouldnt ever go back to feeding complete - I think raw is more........................ natural shall we say


What's "Holistis Wholebake Mixer" and what do you do with it? Mix it with the raw meat?


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> To all the raw feeders out there. What foods do you feed? What do you find goes down best? What krafty tips can you pass along to other raw feeders? Etc etc etc.
> 
> For muscle meat I feed chicken wings, legs, breasts, lamb chops and legs, turkey legs and beef mince and steaks.
> 
> ...


one of the best foods used to be sheeps heads you boil them split them in half andthey eat the lot keeps a good back them my mate used to get them ,and bring me some now and then they were good for keeping worms away aswell the fur on there heads would pass through and drag any worms out we used to get full tripes as well they were good as well used to feed four dogs for next to nothing costs me a bomb now ifeed wainwrights dry its a good one dogs look well onit


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

gazt said:


> one of the best foods used to be sheeps heads you boil them split them in half andthey eat the lot keeps a good back them my mate used to get them ,and bring me some now and then they were good for keeping worms away aswell the fur on there heads would pass through and drag any worms out we used to get full tripes as well they were good as well used to feed four dogs for next to nothing costs me a bomb now ifeed wainwrights dry its a good one dogs look well onit


 ooh i think i'm going to puke!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> ooh i think i'm going to puke!!!


Does sound a bit vile, think I'll stick to the lamb chops!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> What's "Holistis Wholebake Mixer" and what do you do with it? Mix it with the raw meat?


Well I buy it from Landywoods - if you go on their site it explains what it is - they recommend you feed the Wholebake on its own for one meal and the meat meal separate. I tried that and mine werent keen on the Wholebake on its own so they get it mixed in with their meat - obviously not if its wings or heart


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Well I buy it from Landywoods - if you go on their site it explains what it is - they recommend you feed the Wholebake on its own for one meal and the meat meal separate. I tried that and mine werent keen on the Wholebake on its own so they get it mixed in with their meat - obviously not if its wings or heart


LOL you could stuff the wings with it!?!  I'll have a look at the website if I can find it!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Soi nici, do you advise freezing first or are you happy for your dogs to eat straight from the butcher?


some times i give straight from butcher but 95% of the time i freeze it, but then my dogs eat mostly chicken and other bones not just beef mince the mince is just a treat a couple times a week and it is usually frozen anyway, i try not to advise just my opinion im not qualified to advise people


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Thanks for that...
> 
> It was your opinion i wanted, & i understand when you say your not qualified to advise...


 sorry if that sounded rude i didnt maen it to be, i have had a sh**ty morning i had to have my 10 year old cat put down


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of your loss......
> 
> No it didn't come across as rude tbh, i thought it was very sensible of you...
> Hence i gave you good rep for the comment...


ahhh thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> While the pups will eat virtually any raw meat Milo can be quite picky and if he knows there's lamb defrosting he will refuse to eat chicken or turkey so I now have to be clever and not let him see the lamb come out the freezer.


Feeding: carnivores

My carnivores get whole poultry, pigeons, pheasants and waterfowl all with feathers and on the bone also whole rabbits in the fur on the bone. Bovine liver in small amounts, sheep and pigs heart lungs wind pipe and spleen of which is all minced together then fed to the ferrets, they also get diced poultry turkey and pork also beef / pork and turkey mince, the mince can also contain some fish without the bones.
Jane Anderson's Raw Learning Site ... Raw Meaty Bones ...
The Many Myths of Raw Feeding ... Raw Feeding


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> Feeding: carnivores
> 
> My carnivores get whole poultry, pigeons, pheasants and waterfowl all with feathers and on the bone also whole rabbits in the fur on the bone. Bovine liver in small amounts, sheep and pigs heart lungs wind pipe and spleen of which is all minced together then fed to the ferrets, they also get diced poultry turkey and pork also beef / pork and turkey mince, the mince can also contain some fish without the bones.
> Jane Anderson's Raw Learning Site ... Raw Meaty Bones ...
> The Many Myths of Raw Feeding ... Raw Feeding


i think i will skip breakfast today after reading that lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

nici said:


> i try not to advise just my opinion im not qualified to advise people


Neither are vets but they still do it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Feeding dogs on lamb etc must cost a fortune!! how much roughly would it cost a week???


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Feeding dogs on lamb etc must cost a fortune!! how much roughly would it cost a week???


Not really and it's worth it to see the benefits, It cost us about £15.00 a week to feed Milo, havent really kept track since we've had the pups.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

I've been to the vets this afternoon with the girlies to get thier boosters done weighed etc, was chatting to her about maybe changing over to raw she did the whole looking at me funny and sucking in air thing builders do when they give you a quote lol. She said she would prefer it if I was going to do it to find out the calorific quantities in the meat ect so not to over feed, and recommended keeping clear of bones for reasons such as obstructions, constipation, etc. this has subsequentlyput my O/H off the idea lol , i will perservere and do it slowly modifying it to suit the girls needs .


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> I've been to the vets this afternoon with the girlies to get thier boosters done weighed etc, was chatting to her about maybe changing over to raw she did the whole looking at me funny and sucking in air thing builders do when they give you a quote lol. She said she would prefer it if I was going to do it to find out the calorific quantities in the meat ect so not to over feed, and recommended keeping clear of bones for reasons such as obstructions, constipation, etc. this has subsequentlyput my O/H off the idea lol , i will perservere and do it slowly modifying it to suit the girls needs .


My vet went through a simular routine as well, recommending "a quality diet like hills" which is when I realised he didn't have a clue and so disregarded everything he said on the subject! He said feeding meat was fine so long as it was cooked and the same as yours said about bones.

I found this a good site when I researched all the points my vet made: The Many Myths of Raw Feeding

I can't wait to take Milo in again so he can see how much healthier his coat is, how his energy levels are more constant, his muscle is more defined and how much better he smells! Then see if he still wants to tell me raw is no good!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Alan you really need to find a different meat supplier if you are spending £15 a week on Milo alone - it cost me @ £18.00 a week to feed two adult Rottweilers


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

nici said:


> ive ben useing the barf diet now for 4 years and have never had any problems, in fact before i started it my bitch was always at the vets with stomach problems, and yes i do feed fresh mince but not all the time as i have a large freezer and bulk buy, i personally think it is the best diet around it make so much sense


Raw feeding is best.
I was checking up on breed's ages and the lancishire heelers was set at 12 to 15 yet my bitch is 15+ and she still acts like a pup, i put this down too feeding her on raw food.

My oldest dog is 21


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Alan you really need to find a different meat supplier if you are spending £15 a week on Milo alone - it cost me @ £18.00 a week to feed two adult Rottweilers


What do you suggest Jo?  I've thought about these that will deliver it but not sure whether I'm happy with doing that when you can't see where it's stored or anything like that. 

You'd be surprised the amount Milo eats, he's a very active dog and on a bad day he will still get 2 hours walking.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

andrea 35 said:


> I've been to the vets this afternoon with the girlies to get thier boosters done weighed etc, was chatting to her about maybe changing over to raw she did the whole looking at me funny and sucking in air thing builders do when they give you a quote lol. She said she would prefer it if I was going to do it to find out the calorific quantities in the meat ect so not to over feed, and recommended keeping clear of bones for reasons such as obstructions, constipation, etc. this has subsequentlyput my O/H off the idea lol , i will perservere and do it slowly modifying it to suit the girls needs .


Of course your vet said that, they don't sell it, and probably have never owned a dog in their lives.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> Of course your vet said that, they don't sell it, and probably have never owned a dog in their lives.


Very true! Why they can't sit at a computer or get a book and do some research into I don't know.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Very true! Why they can't sit at a computer or get a book and do some research into I don't know.


A few do, but they are few and far between, a lot also give advice on training and behaviour, something else they know very little about.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> My vet went through a simular routine as well, recommending "a quality diet like hills" which is when I realised he didn't have a clue and so disregarded everything he said on the subject! He said feeding meat was fine so long as it was cooked and the same as yours said about bones.
> 
> I found this a good site when I researched all the points my vet made: The Many Myths of Raw Feeding
> 
> I can't wait to take Milo in again so he can see how much healthier his coat is, how his energy levels are more constant, his muscle is more defined and how much better he smells! Then see if he still wants to tell me raw is no good!


and at the same time charge you £30 for you setting him striate Alan!,do you actualy think your vet will care!?? Wake up alan ,cause your vet wont give a ****.........


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

My vet does "give a ****", that's why I go to him. 

And I've never been charged £30.00 for a consultation either. 

Just because he has no training in nutrition and doesn't understand raw feeding doesn't mean he doesn't care! 

I'm sorry if your vet doesn't "give a ****!" but some of them do!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> My vet does "give a ****", that's why I go to him.
> 
> And I've never been charged £30.00 for a consultation either.
> 
> ...


You sound so naive Alan! But the you are only young,god you gotta be the only person i know gets free vet carePMSL i have never met a vet yet that dont charge Go sell crazy some place else Alan,as we are all stocked up here


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Not really and it's worth it to see the benefits, It cost us about £15.00 a week to feed Milo, havent really kept track since we've had the pups.


wow that is a lot of money i get 30 lb box of chicken carcases for 7 pounds at my local butcher he orders them in for me and i get about a weeks worth out of that, and i dont have small dogs either they go around 47 kilo each and stand about 29 inces to the shoulder, i find this diet alot cheaper than any thing else i have tried, maybe you should consider changeing your supplier or try to nock them down in pricei would use round about 5-6 carcases aday for the two big ones and about 5 wings for the little ones (chinese crested)thats between them not each


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

garryd said:


> You sound so naive Alan! But the you are only young,god you gotta be the only person i know gets free vet carePMSL i have never met a vet yet that dont charge Go sell crazy some place else Alan,as we are all stocked up here


I don't remember saying I got free vet care!?! 



nici said:


> wow that is a lot of money i get 30 lb box of chicken carcases for 7 pounds at my local butcher he orders them in for me and i get about a weeks worth out of that, and i dont have small dogs either they go around 47 kilo each and stand about 29 inces to the shoulder, i find this diet alot cheaper than any thing else i have tried, maybe you should consider changeing your supplier or try to nock them down in pricei would use round about 5-6 carcases aday for the two big ones and about 5 wings for the little ones (chinese crested)thats between them not each


I didn't think £15.00 a week was bad!  I did ask about chicken carcases at my butchers but they just looked at me like I was mad! They weren't willing to help at all, they had no suggestions of cheap alternatives to what was out on the counter! Don't think they'd ever come across someone feeding raw to dogs before. I think I will take a trip to a few other butchers and see what I can find. Thanks for the info and advice!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I don't remember saying I got free vet care!?!


so you do get charged for consultation then??
Ether way you would have to pay your vet ,just so you can set him striate about dog nutrition  Clever !PMSL


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

My friend brings me a box of chicken carcass for £5.00, its a big box feeds 6 dogs for three and a half days, 3 collies, 2 shepherds 1 X-breed. They are really good ones have loads of meat left on them. She gets them from a place that prepare chicken for the resteraunt industry, and they are just waste. A few years ago they used to give them away free, but have now realised dog people will pay for them, but they are still really cheap.

Have a look in the yellow pages, don't know what under anyone got any ideas ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

garryd said:


> so you do get charged for consultation then??
> Ether way you would have to pay your vet ,just so you can set him striate about dog nutrition  Clever !PMSL


Yeah, I never said I didn't get charged just said I've never paid £30.00 for a consultation. I don't remember saying I was going in just for that reason either! Maybe you misread my post???


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yeah, I never said I didn't get charged just said I've never paid £30.00 for a consultation. I don't remember saying I was going in just for that reason either! Maybe you misread my post???


no i never you miss wrote it as you said you couldn't wait to take the dog to the vets to show him how hes come on on your new diet,one could only assume that you would be taking him for this reason,other wise you would be a fool saying you couldn't wait to see a vet again if their was nothing wrong with him!??


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

garryd said:


> no i never you miss wrote it as you said you couldn't wait to take the dog to the vets to show him how hes come on on your new diet,one could only assume that you would be taking him for this reason,other wise you would be a fool saying you couldn't wait to see a vet again if their was nothing wrong with him!??


My dogs and cats are at the vets quite regular for routine things like worming, flea treatment, bordatella vaccination, health checks, boosters etc so it won't be long until he will see Milo again and see the difference. I wouldn't just take him to look show him the difference on a raw diet!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> My dogs and cats are at the vets quite regular for routine things like worming, flea treatment, bordatella vaccination, health checks, boosters etc so it won't be long until he will see Milo again and see the difference. I wouldn't just take him to look show him the difference on a raw diet!


Well thats fair enough,but you dident say that did ya!? you said you couldent waite to see your vet again to show him the difference!
God i have never known anyone so eager get to the vets AlanPMSL


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

We used to just use the tablets too but since we have all sorts coming in and out we take them in and get them done properly by the vet just to be on the safe side, not sure if they would charge a consultation fee as we have not yet taken them for that and only that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> The drontol i get comes from the vet, i just ring them when ever i want some more (same applies for the milbemax when i have had pups)
> 
> So what wormer do you use?


I think its drontal, not really sure, we just told the vet to give them the best stuff, it wasn't tablets though, was like the flea stuff you put on their scruff. I will ask him about it next week as the pups are in to get wormed and the bordatella vaccine. Cheers for the advice!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

i thought you said you used bob martins from the pet shop Alan???


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

garryd said:


> i thought you said you used bob martins from the pet shop Alan???


We used to use Bob Martins flea treatment! 

But as I said above we have started going to the vets for things like that to ensure we get the best stuff.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> We used to use Bob Martins flea treatment!
> 
> But as I said above we have started going to the vets for things like that to ensure we get the best stuff.


if i remember Alan that what i told ya to do ,but you scoffed at the idea,saying that the pet shop stuff works fine i think i can still find the original thread i am sure you was on about worming as well!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

garryd said:


> if i remember Alan that what i told ya to do ,but you scoffed at the idea,saying that the pet shop stuff works fine i think i can still find the original thread i am sure you was on about worming as well!


I believe what I said was that we had never had a problem with it and I stand by that, but with various dogs now coming in and out we have decided to take extra precautions and get them done at the vets. I don't think I said anything about worming, correct me if im wrong!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I believe what I said was that we had never had a problem with it and I stand by that, but with various dogs now coming in and out we have decided to take extra precautions and get them done at the vets. I don't think I said anything about worming, correct me if im wrong!


maybe not ,i cant remembeer 
,but you did scoff at my idea that the stuff from the pet shop dont work!,that much i do remember


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

garryd said:


> maybe not ,i cant remembeer
> ,but you did scoff at my idea that the stuff from the pet shop dont work!,that much i do remember


I presume this is the thread you are refering to?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/3074-bob-martins-spot-beware.html#post85394

.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I presume this is the thread you are refering to?
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/3074-bob-martins-spot-beware.html#post85394
> 
> .


thats it yeah thats the thread where you scoffed at what i said! good lad


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Stop reading that old thread alan,you wiil go blind! PMSL but as for Bob martins , i am glad you took my advise anyhow good lad


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

looks like he listened to ya advice anyways garry.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> looks like he listened to ya advice anyways garry.


well thats what i was saying to him


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

How many times does everyone feed a day? I feed twice a day in the morning at about 8-9am and afternoon about 3-4pm.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> How many times does everyone feed a day? I feed twice a day in the morning at about 8-9am and afternoon about 3-4pm.


once a day


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

3 times a day for my lot - smaller meals but 3 times a day.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> once a day





Debbie said:


> 3 times a day for my lot - smaller meals but 3 times a day.....


Why do you choose to feed those times then? 

I feed twice a day to try to avoid GVD and blood sugar fluctuations. Must admit sometimes they will get three smaller meals a day if there isn't enough defrosted in the morning


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

With being owned by 3 DDB's and the problems that this breed and other large breeds have with bloat etc I decided to feed 3 smaller meals a day - It fits with my schedule fine - they have something mid morning - let it rest for a few hours then off for a nice run/walk.....they come back and mostly sleep for a couple of hours...they can then have another meal which I tend to feed just before I prepare our tea so that they dont bother while I am cooking or eating etc....they then have a bit of super - basically I have 4 happy dogs which dont beg or bother for our food - and I am happy they are getting what they need split into 3 meals - I think its healtheir to feed mine this way 
Our old Staffy likes it this way too


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Totally agree, I think it's bad that commercial food manufacturers advise feeding adult dogs one meal a day when there are certain large, deep chested breeds that are at risk of bloat/gvd. I think it shows they haven't got a clue about what a dog requires.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Totally agree AJ 
If it wasnt for forums like this one....Joe Public wouldnt have a clue and believe all the bumf that these companies tell them


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Totally agree AJ
> If it wasnt for forums like this one....Joe Public wouldnt have a clue and believe all the bumf that these companies tell them


Nope, I was one of them not so long ago! This forum was what opened my eyes and started me on finding something more suitable for our Milo! 

I used to feed him total crap believing it was good for him!


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

Also, the feeding measurements for these foods are usually far greater than should be fed, but makes you go through the bag quicker so more money for them! 

Izzy is fed twice a day, with another bone mid afternoon. She is fed first thing, before exercise. Most people feed after exercise but dogs need fat and protein in the morning for that energy boost. I do understand most people don't have the time to do it that way though. She gets her carbs+protein meal around 5pm


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah and they cover themselves by putting in tiny writing somewhere that it is only a guide blah blah blah. 

I feed mine before we go out for a walk leaving them at least half an hour after eating before setting off and they have a mid-afternoon meal and we go out again anytime between 4pm and dark. The morning meal is usually just muscle meat and bone and the afternoon is where the organ meat and fruit/veg is added. They usually have large bones to munch on whenever they are out in the garden too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Where do you feed your dogs? And do you feed them seperate or together?

I feed mine outside on the patio all together they all take a bit and wonder of to their spot on the garden and sit down to eat then come back for more and off to their spot again! Very civilised bunch!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL
Mine all eat in the house otherwise they do nothing but run around and p*ss fart about - so one in the kitchen and 3 in the room where I can keep an eye on the thieving scoundrels 
Its not a lengthy process - dishes down and they scoff up no messing - feed them anywhere else and its a game - who can run to each others dish and pinch before we get bitten LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Debbie said:


> LOL
> Mine all eat in the house otherwise they do nothing but run around and p*ss fart about - so one in the kitchen and 3 in the room where I can keep an eye on the thieving scoundrels
> Its not a lengthy process - dishes down and they scoff up no messing - feed them anywhere else and its a game - who can run to each others dish and pinch before we get bitten LOL


PMSL, Milo farts about sometimes but he's learning now if he does that the pups eat it all and he has to wait till the next meal time!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I hope he learns fast!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Debbie said:


> I hope he learns fast!!!!


Yeah he always catches up in the afternoon if he misses out in the morning! I think we should change the title of the thread to "Alan & Debbies Raw Feeding Discussion" noone else seems to want to play!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Its a very interesting topic this one - You have actually had me reading more and more about raw feeding - I feed tripe to mine and they love it - if I can find a balance that includes tripe I could just try my lot with it 
Have also been looking at places that deliver and the place I get my tripe from also do the barf diet so no worries there 
But they have 3 bags of James Welbeloved to get through first before I make a decision LOL


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Its day 2 of raw switchover for my mutleys,and its a bit smelly in here!!is the smelly wind a permenant fixture or temporary??.i wonder how many people have switched after reading on here??


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

were on day 3 of switch over and i can concur that the girls have smelly wind too lol


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

I didn't get any smellyness with mine. It is a common symptom of detoxification though and it won't last, they will soon smell likes roses! Until they roll in fox poo anyway!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh my god if only you were with us today in the park it was so funny talking of fox poo , they were rolling like pigs in it lol its a good job i dont mind giving them a bath .


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Oh my god if only you were with us today in the park it was so funny talking of fox poo , they were rolling like pigs in it lol its a good job i dont mind giving them a bath .


I don't know if it was fox poo, but Jayjay rolled in something diahorrea like yesterday, it stunk and he had it everywhere, down his side, on his head, legs , everywhere, the OH has to wrap him in her coat and hold him on the way home so he didn't get it on the other dogs or the car! Don't know what I'd have done if I was on my own! Took me 20 minutes to wash it all out of the fluff ball!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

funny things aint they lol


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> funny things aint they lol


That's one way of putting it!


----------



## weaver (May 5, 2008)

Bonnie, our sheltie, tends to be very fussy with her food and fairly skinny, so someone recommended adding tripe to her Iams food (We changed to that because it has small chunks and she will actually eat it!) She loves the tripe, but then has difficulties going to the toilet,(straining repeatedly without effect) and when she finally manages to to it is very soft and she gets it all over her skirts and stinks to high heaven. We tried it for nearly a week, but still no better. Any suggestions?


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

mine are on the raw and doing fab, they had tripe for the first time today and loved it!!!! but oh my!!!!! don't it half smell, the hubby was nearly sick  and the smell seemed to waft where ever they went lol. and this eve they have just attempted to eat their poo, must still smell of the tripe


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

weaver said:


> Bonnie, our sheltie, tends to be very fussy with her food and fairly skinny, so someone recommended adding tripe to her Iams food (We changed to that because it has small chunks and she will actually eat it!) She loves the tripe, but then has difficulties going to the toilet,(straining repeatedly without effect) and when she finally manages to to it is very soft and she gets it all over her skirts and stinks to high heaven. We tried it for nearly a week, but still no better. Any suggestions?


Hi i would take her off iams as its not a good food,try burns,nutro or natures choice.


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

weaver said:


> Bonnie, our sheltie, tends to be very fussy with her food and fairly skinny, so someone recommended adding tripe to her Iams food (We changed to that because it has small chunks and she will actually eat it!) She loves the tripe, but then has difficulties going to the toilet,(straining repeatedly without effect) and when she finally manages to to it is very soft and she gets it all over her skirts and stinks to high heaven. We tried it for nearly a week, but still no better. Any suggestions?


i would get wainwrights or james welbeloved both very good soak in warm water if she won,t eat it dry my two look very well onit ,most pet shops stock j welbeloved pets at home stock both of them put the food down for 15 minutes then take it away until next day she will soon learn to eat it at a certain time each day good luck gazt


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Iams also test on animals! Evil!


----------



## weaver (May 5, 2008)

We fed our last 2 dogs on James Wellbeloved and they both lived until they were 15, and looked well on it. The main reason we gave Bonnie Iams was that she seemed to like chewing small chunks. Her breeder gave her moistened down Pedigree puppy, but she was not to keen on that either, and we tried her on both Burns and James Wellbloved before opting for Iams. Mainly because our cats have always thrived on it. In fact the vet complimented us on how youthful they were for their 15 years! 

Will try James Wellbeloved again. Maybe she will like it better now she is a bit older. Should I give her any tripe at all, do you think? I was wondering about giving her a very small amount in the evenings as she likes it so much.

Thanks for your help. 

Louise


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Raw raw raw!!!!!


----------



## possumsview (May 7, 2008)

I feed raw, but I'm pretty flexible, which suits me and my dog just fine. She's old, teeth are too worn to chew bones except for mutton flap and brisket; most meat I feed is raw (a variety, what ever I can get cheaply), organ meats about 2x weekly, cooked vegies and rice, eggs, yoghurt and cottage cheese, fresh fruit titbits. I give 1 x fish oil capsule daily, and added olive or safflower oil if meat is too lean.
My dog is very healthy and energetic at age 16. Two years ago I was on the point of having her put down because of numerous health problems which I thought were just old age. I changed her diet instead (stopped feeding her commercial "junk food") and she has never looked back!
I'm a passionate "Real Food" convert now.


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

My Dog when i was 15 died eating raw fish... dunno where he got it.. but the vet said he ate fish...


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

I'm just interested as I currently feed my dog on a wet food with no additives etc and am very pleased with it but would like a bit of info. on feeding raw from anyone who does feed there dogs raw.
How much and what types of meats and raw veg do u feed?
Is it harder to prepare?
How does it compare price-wise etc...
Thanks


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

take a look at this!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/4987-raw-feeding-discussion.html


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

does any one feed there dog the BARF(bone and raw food)diet? This is new to me and iv been doing a bit of reading and this is what iv found.......
Reduced doggy odour. 
Naturally cleans teeth - no need for toothbrushes, de-scaling jobs, helps prevent gum disease. 
The time it takes for a dog to chew a raw meaty bones give their stomach time to get the acids moving. 
Produces firmer stools with reduced quantity. 
Can reduce vet bills (healthier dogs) 
Economical to feed in comparison to commercial dog foods. 
Mirrors what nature intended them to eat in the wild. 
Puppies develop at a more appropriate rate and quick growth spurts are avoided. A GOOD breeder will want to stop fast growth in any pup. 
The ripping and chewing involved in eating raw meaty bones develops the jaw, neck, and shoulder muscles of a dog. 
Better weight control which helps to reduce the symptoms of arthritis and obesity. 


What do animals on a BARF diet eat?
As varied a raw diet as possible, with lots of raw meaty bones, e.g. chicken wings, chicken necks, rabbit, oxtail, minced meats, lamb shanks, eggs and their shells, liver, heart, fish, yoghurt, veg (pulped), fruit, garlic, etc.



Can I feed puppies and kittens on BARF?
You most certainly can. They can be weaned onto a raw food diet - this is, after all, what they did for 300,000 years before 'puppy and kitten' diets came along! Of course, you won't want to feed that little puppy huge marrow bones! So use common sense in your feeding.



How do I start?
Some people start gradually while others do a straight swap. The former is advised. Most people start with minced meats and when the animal is used to this then add raw meaty bone eg. chicken wings and veg. then offal, eggs etc. It is usually not advisable to feed dried food and B.A.R.F at the same meal as they take differing times to digest.


im not so sure about this but it sounds good.Would love to hear fom any one who is BARF feeding.









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

I feed a natural raw diet to all my dogs and they all love it and are all thriving on it! I also feed raw meat to my cats alongside their Orijen dry food.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i feed barf the dogs love it 
coats are better, no horrid smells, teeth are cleaner, they are more happier now than when they were on dog food.
a good book to get is 
give your dog a bone by dr lan billinghurst

vets dont like it though as they well know your dog will be healthier, so they try to talk people out of it,
like my vet tryed doing when we took merlin up for his 2nd jab but they came unstuck


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Yeah my vet tried to talk me out of it too, glad I ignored him though it's the best thing I've ever done for them!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I have started raw feeding fairly recently, after spending over a year looking into it. 

As I live in Northern Ireland, there are no companies like Landywoods etc who deliver here. I have been quite lucky to find a local butcher who will do me 'pet mince' for 45p a lb and give me recreational bones for free. I can also buy breast of lamb on the bone from him for £1 a lb, which is by far the cheapest way I have foudn to feed lamb. The mince sometimes has lamb in it too. 

Other things I have fed/do feed are: pigs trotters, whole rabbits, (but I do like to take the fur, heads and feet off!) chicken wings, turkey drumsticks, oxtail, pork ribs, (on the rack, not singly since our 14 week old puppy gave us a heart attack swallowing a whole pork rib!!!) hearts, liver, kidneys, whole fish, tinned sardines/pilchards in oil or tomato sauce, beef mince, whole eggs including the shell, live yoghurt and a fruit and veg mix with a few nuts, seeds, herbs and some oil in it. 

I am aiming to feed mince in the morning, with veg etc mixed in if they are having it that day, then a meaty bone meal in the evening. I work more the the 'prey model' where veg etc is concerned than the amounts suggested with BARF. 

I'd like to feed things like venison, duck and other game, but it is hard to get cheaply. 

I do much prefer feeding this way, the dogs enjoy it so much more, their teeth are cleaner, their coats better and their breath doesn't smell anymore, nor do they.


----------

